# Seven Mile Beach - where to spend a day



## Lou (Jan 31, 2010)

We are going to Grand Cayman in April...staying at Morritt's Grand.  We
would like to spend a day at Seven Mile Beach and were wondering
where a good spot would be?  (Easy parking, chair rental, shade if
available, good lunch spot)


----------



## easyrider (Jan 31, 2010)

Cemetery Beach is nice and is over on the 7 mile beach area. Theres a cool beach bar/restaurant with parking and shower a few miles from Cemetery Beach. My favorite beach is Rum Point which is an easy drive from Mo rritt's.


----------



## mecllap (Jan 31, 2010)

We really like Cemetery Beach, but it has no facilities.  You might want to head to the Marriott, next to the Comfort Suites (back out across the street is Coconut Joe's -- fun place to eat), or to the Royal Palms.  The Public Beach is okay, and there's a bar close by.

Here's a website that has lots of info about Grand Cayman (altho it is kind of limited to its advertisers):  http://www.caymanactivityguide.com/forums/ 
Here's a link to my blog which has some Cayman info on the second or third page in:  http://www.travelblog.org/Bloggers/mecllap/page-2.html

(We usually pack our own lunch -- part of the bennies of staying in TS for us is the kitchen -- I like to save money on food, so I can spend more days travelling).

Try to avoid going to Rum Point when the cruise ships are in (sunset is nice there, but the snorkeling is better other places).


----------



## SRenaeP (Feb 1, 2010)

Totally unrelated but if you like 'fine dining', you must go to Roland's Garden.  Roland is a retired world-class chef who now serves dinner at his home (in his garden, actually) several times a week.  You have to make reservations in advance and it's BYOB if you want alcohol because it's not a restaurant and therefore, doesn't have a liquor license.  He cooks and serves a multi-course meal (no menu, it's according to what was fresh at the market and what mood he's in).  The food is delicious and wonderfully presented.  He comes around to all the tables (maybe 15 ppl max per seating) and explains the different items to you.  There is no set price.  You pay what you think the meal was worth.  Everything was delicious and I would definitely go again if we were to return to Grand Cayman.

-Steph


----------



## esk444 (Feb 1, 2010)

There is a small strip mall across the street from the Westin and offers parking and several inexpensive restaurants.  I like to park there, walk across the street, and follow the path to the beach in front of the Westin.  The beach there is fantastic.  I've never rented a beach chair, as I usually buy cheap ones myself and find shade beneath a tree.  Lots of hotels/condos/restaurants will rent you a chair and offer waitservice, regardless if you are a guest.

The Public Beach, a little north of the Westin has facilities, chair rentals, and a seasonal restaurant.  Cememtary Beach is fantastic for snorkeling, but no facilities.

There are also Beach Clubs similar to Rum Point, the Royal Palms and Seagrapes.  These are nice and convenient, but get overrun by cruise ships.

Also, if you are into snorkeling/shopping, Eden Rock Dive Center in Georgetown is right next to one of the best snorkeling spots on the island.  Both the Dive Center and restaurant next door offers lockers and facilities.  I usually park in the big out mall parking lot (my rental car usually gets free parking there) and just walk three blocks to Eden Rock.  After snorkeling we usually relax with lunch and drinks at the restaurant and do a little shopping afterwards.


----------



## Carta (Feb 3, 2010)

esk444 said:


> There is a small strip mall across the street from the Westin and offers parking and several inexpensive restaurants.  I like to park there, walk across the street, and follow the path to the beach in front of the Westin.  The beach there is fantastic.  I've never rented a beach chair, as I usually buy cheap ones myself and find shade beneath a tree.  Lots of hotels/condos/restaurants will rent you a chair and offer waitservice, regardless if you are a guest.
> 
> The Public Beach, a little north of the Westin has facilities, chair rentals, and a seasonal restaurant.  Cememtary Beach is fantastic for snorkeling, but no facilities.
> 
> ...


=======================================

The area ur talking about (near Westin) is next to the Governor's House... And there is free parking there. (next to Gov House)... This area is my fave...While looking at the sea; you have Westin to the left and a short walk, on the beach to Holiday Inn, to the right....
     If u venture out into the sea, from this area, there's a great snorkeling spot; about 40 yards out..
  I also take a beach chair w/ me...and plenty beer.

  Lou, when u get to 7Mile Beach, ur gonna be sorry u stayed @ Morritts. JMO... Morritts is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too far from 7 Mile Beach..


----------



## Gary & Susie (Feb 3, 2010)

But that's why we love Morritt's.....it's waaaaaaaayyyy far away from 7 mile beach.


----------



## Carta (Feb 4, 2010)

Gary & Susie said:


> But that's why we love Morritt's.....it's waaaaaaaayyyy far away from 7 mile beach.


==============================

Gotcha....To each his own


----------



## csalter2 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Waaaaaaay to Boring*

In my humble opinion, you're right, to each his own. 

I don't believe anyplace in Grand Cayman is waaaaaaaaay to far. The place is approximately 25 miles long. Nothing is far at all. 

However, I must say to stay in Grand Cayman for a week to me is waaaaaaaaay too long and waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too boring. 

Maybe I am just not ready to just sit in my rocking chair just yet.


----------



## Carta (Feb 5, 2010)

csalter2 said:


> In my humble opinion, you're right, to each his own.
> 
> I don't believe anyplace in Grand Cayman is waaaaaaaaay to far. The place is approximately 25 miles long. Nothing is far at all.
> 
> ...



==================================

I'm not ready 4 rocking chair either; just a beach chair. (w/ lots of cold beer alongside)


----------



## easyrider (Feb 5, 2010)

I thought Grand Cayman was alot like Hawaii where everyone goes to bed at 11 pm. Not alot of nightlife. Kinda have to make your own party in GC. 

Thats why I like Cabo.


----------

